
The Agnew Analog Tube Chemical Synthesizer Is Like a Chemistry for Sounds - noyesno
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2020/03/29/the-agnew-analog-tube-chemical-synthesizer-is-like-a-chemistry-set-for-strange-sounds/
======
peter_d_sherman
While exceedingly strange, there is an underlying idea here that may have some
merit... that idea is that with the right equipment, chemical reactions (and
I'm guessing chemicals that do not react, as well) could be observed, not just
visually, but auditorily, by means of an amplifier which would transduce
and/or amplify sounds present in the chemicals...

A weird idea, to be sure... but while weird, it seems that there might be
something there with respect to a greater understanding of chemicals and
chemical reactions, and perhaps chemistry and physical substances in
general...

More research might be needed to know for sure...

